# Nikon D90 Baby and other birds



## lvcrtrs (Jun 5, 2009)

Just a last few birds before I move to the dogs.

1. Baby Red Wing - how do I know - the parents were screaming over my head the whole time I was in the area.
F5.6, 1/400, 200, 105mm, Center-weighted, +.7, Normal Program







2. Mom Red Wing F5.6, 1/250, 200, 105mm, Pattern Meter, +1.3, Normal Program






3. Tree Swallow? (hangs out in Marshy areas) - B-U-T-Ful blue color
F5.3, 1/1000, 500, 230mm, Spot Meter, Normal Program






4. Blue Bird F5.6, 1/200, 500, 105mm, Spot Meter, +.3, Normal Program


----------



## paulk_68 (Jun 7, 2009)

Very nice tree swallow in number three, pity they never seem to land on anything non man made.


----------

